# Για βαφτίσια



## JimAdams (Jun 21, 2010)

SOS

Σε λίγες μέρες οικογενειακοί φίλοι βαφτίζουν την κορούλα τους. Το δώρο μας είναι μια αγιογραφία (δια χειρός της μητέρας μου) ,οπού στο πίσω μέρος της εικόνας θα υπάρχει μια ιδιόχειρη αφίερωση (προς την μικρή). Η σκέψη είναι κάποια φράση /στίχος (γνωστού) συγγραφέα/ποιητή. Έχουμε στερέψει από ιδέες. Κάποια πρόταση ?????? :)


ΥΓ. Εαν κρίνετε πως ποστάρω σε λάθος σημείο, κάντε την μεταφορά!


----------



## Marinos (Jun 21, 2010)

_Το όνομά μας είναι η ψυχή μας_, Οδυσσέας Ελύτης.
ΥΓ. Πλάκα κάνω!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 21, 2010)

Μήπως θα βοηθούσε αν έδινες και το όνομα;

(Βλέπω το Μαρίνο να τσιτάρει Ελύτη, σκέφτηκα «Μαρίνα πράσινο αστέρι... και κρίνο του καλοκαιριού») :)


----------



## JimAdams (Jun 22, 2010)

Χμ... Το όνομα της μικρής θα είναι Ιουλία. Δεν ψάχνουμε απαραίτητα κάτι που να περιέχει το όνομα, λοιπόν! 

_Κι εγώ σε Ελύτη κλίνω, σε ένα στίχο απο τα Ρω του Έρωτα..._


----------



## azimuthios (Jun 22, 2010)

Στον Παράδεισο έχω σημαδέψει ένα νησί 
Απαράλλαχτο εσύ κι ένα σπίτι στη θάλασσα

Οδυσσέας Ελύτης, Μονόγραμμα 

Ελπίζω αν το βάλετε να μην παρεξηγηθούν οι γονείς με την αναφορά του Παραδείσου. Ο Ελύτης τον χρησιμοποιεί με την έννοια της ομορφιάς και του πιο όμορφου μέρους στον κόσμο.


----------



## Isiliel (Jun 22, 2010)

Μια πρόταση από Γιάννη Ρίτσο:
*
Πρωϊνό άστρο *

Κοριτσάκι μου,
θέλω να σου φέρω
τα φαναράκια των κρίνων
να σου φέγγουν στον ύπνο σου.

Κοιμήσου κοριτσάκι.
Είναι μακρύς ο δρόμος.
Πρέπει να μεγαλώσεις.

Είναι μακρύς
μακρύς
μακρύς ο δρόμος.

Το παιδί μου κοιμήθηκε
κι εγώ τραγουδάω...

Δύσκολα είναι, κοριτσάκι,
στην αρχή.

Τι να πεις, δεν ξέρεις.
Δύσκολα είναι στην αρχή.

Γιατί δεν είναι, κοριτσάκι,
να μάθεις μόνο
εκείνο που είσαι,
εκείνο που έχεις γίνει.

Είναι να γίνεις
ό,τι ζητάει
η ευτυχία του κόσμου,
είναι να φτιάχνεις, κοριτσάκι,
την ευτυχία του κόσμου.

*Άλλη χαρά δεν είναι πιο μεγάλη
απ' τη χαρά που δίνεις.

Να το θυμάσαι, κοριτσάκι.*


----------



## Costas (Jun 22, 2010)

Ένα πράσινο μικρό δρομάκι οδηγεί στην Ευτυχία.
(...)
Τάφος του κακού, 
οπόθε πηγάζει η Ανάσταση Καλής Ελπίδας
και το απαραίτητο Θάρρος για τη σκληρήν αυτή Ζωή.

Τάκης Παπατσώνης, _Η Παρηγορία_ (1930)


----------



## crystal (Jun 22, 2010)

Jim, ψηφίζω Isiliel και Ρίτσο. :)
Είχα πολλά χρόνια να το δω αυτό το ποίημα...


----------



## Palavra (Jun 22, 2010)

Μι του.


----------



## JimAdams (Jun 22, 2010)

Ευχαριστώ για την γρήγορη απόκριση! Έχω λίγες μέρες περιθώριο οπότε θα τα μελετήσω. Αν προκύψει και καμιά άλλη ιδεά, καλοδεχούμενη, φυσικά!


----------



## nickel (Jul 1, 2010)

Αυτό δεν είναι προτεινόμενο (αφενός είναι αμετάφραστο, αφετέρου είναι Λάρκιν), αλλά σκέφτηκα ότι εδώ πρέπει να προστεθεί:

*Born Yesterday*
for Sally Amis

Tightly-folded bud,
I have wished you something
None of the others would:
Not the usual stuff
About being beautiful,
Or running off a spring
Of innocence and love -
They will all wish you that,
And should it prove possible,
Well, you're a lucky girl.

But if it shouldn't, then
May you be ordinary;
Have, like other women,
An average of talents:
Not ugly, not good-looking,
Nothing uncustomary
To pull you off your balance,
That, unworkable itself,
Stops all the rest from working.
In fact, may you be dull -
If that is what a skilled,
Vigilant, flexible,
Unemphasised, enthralled
Catching of happiness is called.

26 January 1954​
Η ιδέα ήρθε από τον Κασιμάτη:

Όταν γεννήθηκε η κόρη ενός στενού φίλου του, ο Άγγλος ποιητής Φίλιπ Λάρκιν της αφιέρωσε ένα σύντομο ποίημα (Born Yesterday). Με τους στίχους του, ευχόταν στη νεογέννητη να μη γίνει ούτε όμορφη ούτε άσχημη και να μην έχει τίποτε ασυνήθιστο που θα την κάνει να χάσει την ισορροπία της. Της ευχήθηκε να γίνει ο βαρετός μέσος όρος, γιατί είναι προϋπόθεση αυτού που ονομάζουμε «ευτυχία».


----------



## earthoddity (Jul 1, 2010)

Ρίτσος αναμφισβητητί! Δεν υπάρχει γονιός κοριτσιού, που να μην έχει δακρύσει διαβάζοντας το Πρωινό Άστρο του Ρίτσου...


----------

